

Is Pulse.me Stealing Content With Backing And Support From Microsoft? - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/08/09/is-pulse-me-stealing-content-with-backing-and-support-from-microsoft/

======
kellyhclay
Pulse just acknowledged in the comments they are actively scraping RSS feeds
from publicly available content (in addition to partnerships with some
publications) - which is usually a violation of copyright law.

~~~
jakeludington
If Pulse is in fact violating copyright law (not saying they are), how is it a
violation when it's behind a password protected user account, but not when
it's behind an app that requires authentication to access?

~~~
drakaal
WSJ content for example was behind a pay wall. But the difference is really
that before they were an "app" running as a browser. Now they are a Website
republishing the content.

The user experience may be the same, but the difference is equivalent to the
difference between cutting a picture out of a magazine an pasting it on your
wall, and taking a picture out of a magazine, scanning, it and publishing it
to your website.

------
MattRyanLG
Interesting read! Thanks for the info, Kelly!

------
drakaal
Pulse is gorgeous but, it is just Tiles.js with a readability scraper.

